# Best graphics card for an eMachine ET1331G-03W?



## RequiemCOTF (Mar 28, 2010)

So, I FINALLY know what computer I'm getting - an eMachine ET1331G-03W.

Specs:

2.7GHz AMD Athlon processor
6GB RAM
750GB memory
300W PSU (not upgrading, not enough money)

So, I would LIKE to get a Radeon HD 5770, but it asks for at least 450W, and I dunno if I can get away with that. If I can't, what is the best graphics card I can get for this computer off of Newegg? Keep in mind, I don't have the cash to upgrade the PSU.

~Josh~


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Then don't get that machine , because not only does emachine use junk power supplies , but 300w isn't even enough for a low end gpu upgrade. A better idea would be to post your full budget for both the machine and card in the building section and they will put together a decent machine that will work for ya. Because none of our team members are going to recommend card for that machines stock power supply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And, together with E-machines low quality hardware, the 6GB of RAM is 2X1 & 2X2GB. That fills all the RAM slots and that can cause issues.


----------



## RequiemCOTF (Mar 28, 2010)

Tyree said:


> And, together with E-machines low quality hardware, the 6GB of RAM is 2X1 & 2X2GB. That fills all the RAM slots and that can cause issues.


Unfortunately to both of ya, my "budget" consists of 369$, and don't forget I'm just 17 - I doubt my mum will be too keen on building a computer, since she doesn't trust anyone who's run by a big corporation. Don't ask, it's a long story.

So...9600GT?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If she doesn't trust big corporations why would she let you buy that computer? eMachines have a history of poor quality.

The 9600GT won't last in there.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

They don't get much bigger than E-Machine/Gateway.:grin:
The 5770 calls for a minimum 450 system power but a 550W minimum is the best insurance for clean sufficient power.


----------



## RequiemCOTF (Mar 28, 2010)

I decided on a 9500GT. It SHOULD run in there, considering it doesn't require an extra power connector, and the power consumption is generally low. Better than the integrated 6150SE, anyways.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I wouldn't count on it working for very long.


----------



## RequiemCOTF (Mar 28, 2010)

Change of plans, actually.

We're going to see if my local store will install a 350W PSU for free, and get a GT240. Sound good?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Not really no. It should have a decent quality 550w or higher. The 350w they'll install won't be very good and isn't enough wattage anyway.


----------



## RequiemCOTF (Mar 28, 2010)

emosun said:


> Not really no. It should have a decent quality 550w or higher. The 350w they'll install won't be very good and isn't enough wattage anyway.


Well, we're strapped for cash, so we really can't spend over 150-60 bucks. And we don't know how to install a PSU, and it looks hopelessly complicated, and nowhere around here offers installation services (except one place for 89 bucks...**** them)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you skimp then you'll end up with a blown machine that doesn't work.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you go for a smaller hard drive and less RAM, you can put the extra money towards a suitable PSU and upgrade the other parts at a later date. If the PSU is too weak, it could cause damage to the rest of your components.

When building a computer, you have to make sure the PSU is going to be strong enough for the parts it's going to be powering. Buying a cheap or underpowered PSU is always a false economy as it will cost you more in the long run on replacements. We see this problem all the time with new builds.


----------



## RequiemCOTF (Mar 28, 2010)

It's an OEM, so I can't exactly change stuff about it.

Plus, it's already ordered and on the way.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Installing a power supply is also really easy , if you can use a screw driver , and know how to unplug and plug in things , then you can change a power supply. It's not like automotive work where if you don't have a jack or power tools you cant do it. All you need is a screw driver. For 160 you could get a decent power unit and card and install them yourself. If you blow the 160 having somebody else install a junk power supply that's all you'll get.


----------



## RequiemCOTF (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, we're definitely putting in a new PSU. So that's good, I guess.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Start with a good quality 550W minimum (SeaSonic or Corsair) PSU and upgrade the GPU when you have the funds.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

It will be money down the drain if you attempt to run a dedicated card with the stock psu. Oem pc's are shipped with enough power for whats in it and thats it. Anything added will shorten the lifespan of your pc dramatically without a psu upgrade. Be patient and save. When i was 17 a part time job came in handy.


----------

